# Supposed Audi RS 3 Details Surface from British Dealership Source Including Word of Paris Debut



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're not sure what to make of this latest bit of intel we've come across from * GermanCarBlog * said to have come from a London-based dealership source. We've created the render above to go along with this story, adding known RS design cues as seen on production cars or RS 3 test mules in order to help readers envision the final product.

Here's a quick rundown of intel from GCB.

•*Set for Paris debut
•*Production run limited to 2700 units
•*5-door Sportback configuration only.
•*7-speed S-tronic DSG gearbox (PQ500 unit) added to TT RS equipment for 2011 will be optional on RS 3
•*10 additional horsepower will bump European spec up to 350 hp, TT RS also gets this bump for 2012
• quattro GmbH have supposedly tested the engine up to a 730 hp tune
•*UK pricing expected to be £38,000 -£40,000
•*Aluminum body panels, suspension components and lightweight sport seats will save weight

*So What Do We Think?*
We'll hit this point by point.

Paris Debut - It's possible but we're guessing no. Why? A source of ours inside Audi suggests S7 will be there, a concept car of some sort will be there and the Paris Auto Show lists the Audi S1 as another Audi debut. Further rumors have suggested S8 and now RS 3. We're guessing at best three of these will be the star attractions and view the S8 as next most likely before RS 3 but you never know.

Sportback only makes sense as does limited production. The A3 is at the very end of its production run and with the TT RS already on the market making an exclusivity argument for RS 3 makes sense. Thus far only Sportback mules have been seen and a 5-door would greatly help differentiate from TT as well as fall in the spirit of early RSs being in a bit of a wagon configuration.

The power bump and the transmission seem to make sense as well and the former is consistent with published power in the American-bound 2012 TT RS. Alloy panels make less sense as we'd be surprised if Audi developed alloy panels for 2700 cars but it's not out of the question. Lighter suspension components for such a premium performance model could easily be shared with TT RS so little invested is needed to make that happen.

As for quattro GmbH testing the engine at 700+ hp levels, we have no idea. Sounds awful cool though and might be neat under the hood of the Project Anniversario concept that seems to have been on again and off again in rumor land.

Read more at GermanCarBlog after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I suppose that the rumored RS3 is anyones' guess, but if it looks anything like that render, I doubt they'll have much trouble selling 2,700 of them worldwide. ;-)


----------

